# Another new toy



## LoveTheWine (Oct 30, 2013)

Got a nice little gram scale off E-BAY for $13
No more teaspoon measurements for me now!
The only thing is, I forgot to select the one that does from 0.01-200g
Instead I got 0.1-2000g


----------



## lawrstin (Oct 30, 2013)

That is a really nice buy. 

It's always nice to hear it's the simple things that can make us happy. 

Only in America! You are in America? Haha.

Lawrence


----------



## LoveTheWine (Oct 30, 2013)

lawrstin said:


> That is a really nice buy.
> 
> It's always nice to hear it's the simple things that can make us happy.
> 
> ...



Nope Canada lol
Same rules apply up here though!


----------



## vernsgal (Oct 30, 2013)

LoveTheWine said:


> Nope Canada lol
> Same rules apply up here though!


 
Lol, yup I too received mine from ebay last week.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Oct 30, 2013)

The best scale I've bought is the Jennings CJ-4000, very sensitive, very accurate: http://www.oldwillknottscales.com/jennings-jscale-cj4000.html


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 30, 2013)

This is too funny, I just bought two of them last week from Amazon. I don't think I had $25 in both of them and free shipping. Mine goes two digits right of the decimal (1.23). The reason I like these is I find they are a lot more sensitive when doing small batches where you only need a partial gram. The scales that only go one place past the decimal wouldn't even read for me until it got to about .4. My last one lasted about 3 years which I was real happy with for the price.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0012LOQUQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## tingo (Oct 30, 2013)

Dan i bought one at presque isle last week. Its small but i am VERY pleased with it. It was only $20 i think.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 30, 2013)

I also have the one your talking about. That one is nice as it has it's own cover that also doubles as a tray. Definitely a great deal.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 30, 2013)

This is another scale I have that I use a lot. It is for larger quantities like sugar or fruit. I got it at Bed Bath and Beyond and if it ever broke I would buy another in a heart beat.
http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/sto...less-Steel-Bowl/1016866792?Keyword=food+scale


----------



## LoveTheWine (Oct 30, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> This is another scale I have that I use a lot. It is for larger quantities like sugar or fruit. I got it at Bed Bath and Beyond and if it ever broke I would buy another in a heart beat.
> http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/sto...less-Steel-Bowl/1016866792?Keyword=food+scale



I need a new, bigger scale like this too for measuring fruit. The one I have Isn't digital and is pretty inaccurate I think.

Wish I didn't screw up ordering the gram scale that only goes to one decimal place but it seems to be pretty sensitive

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/141047758140...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## LoveTheWine (Oct 30, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> This is too funny, I just bought two of them last week from Amazon. I don't think I had $25 in both of them and free shipping. Mine goes two digits right of the decimal (1.23). The reason I like these is I find they are a lot more sensitive when doing small batches where you only need a partial gram. The scales that only go one place past the decimal wouldn't even read for me until it got to about .4. My last one lasted about 3 years which I was real happy with for the price.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0012LOQUQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



This is a great deal as well!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 30, 2013)

LoveTheWine said:


> I need a new, bigger scale like this too for measuring fruit. The one I have Isn't digital and is pretty inaccurate I think.
> 
> Wish I didn't screw up ordering the gram scale that only goes to one decimal place but it seems to be pretty sensitive
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/141047758140...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



You did fine. Over time you'll see it's nice to have several different ones.


----------



## lawrstin (Oct 30, 2013)

LoveTheWine said:


> Nope Canada lol Same rules apply up here though!



Only in North America!


----------



## vernsgal (Oct 30, 2013)

This is the one I got last week

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300g-x-0-01...CD-/370546703910?ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:CA:3160

It's good for small but I think I'll order the one Dan show's for my heavier items as well


----------



## LoveTheWine (Oct 31, 2013)

vernsgal said:


> This is the one I got last week
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300g-x-0-01...CD-/370546703910?ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:CA:3160
> 
> It's good for small but I think I'll order the one Dan show's for my heavier items as well



This looks good!


----------



## LoveTheWine (Nov 15, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> This is too funny, I just bought two of them last week from Amazon. I don't think I had $25 in both of them and free shipping. Mine goes two digits right of the decimal (1.23). The reason I like these is I find they are a lot more sensitive when doing small batches where you only need a partial gram. The scales that only go one place past the decimal wouldn't even read for me until it got to about .4. My last one lasted about 3 years which I was real happy with for the price.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0012LOQUQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Tested the scale for the first time today and I agree... you need to put about 0.3 - 0.4 grams on before it even registered.
Decided to order the more sensitive one right after this, can't lose for the price.
Oh well, i'm sure we will get some use out of it, after all it goes up to a whopping 2000 grams and it is a nice little scale.

The new one will go from 0.01 - 300 grams


----------



## Putterrr (Dec 28, 2013)

Can you post a link to the .01 x 300 scale?

Most are from china and free shipping to canada. ever have any problems with these?

thx


----------



## LoveTheWine (Dec 28, 2013)

Go here: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/141047758140...4.m1497.l2649&clk_rvr_id=566274483903&afsrc=1

There is a drop down menu to choose your weight preference, click on the one you want, then buy as usual. (see picture below)

I bought the .01 x 300 scale one too now and it is great.


----------



## Putterrr (Dec 29, 2013)

Thx allot

cheers


----------



## LoveTheWine (Dec 29, 2013)

Anytime!n

Just a word of caution. When you use any sensitive scale of this nature, be very careful to set on a solid surface, calibrate and then slowly add weight. Even breathing on these things can cause them to fluctuate. From what I understand this is normal.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Jun 15, 2014)

Just an update for anyone wishing to purchase one of these:

I now have two of them: One goes to one decimal place, One goes to two (on the gram setting)

They are fantastic and both are used extensively.
-The smaller one is used for gram measurements and is very accurate.
-The larger one I use mainly in ounces and weigh out up to several LBs at once.

Couldnèt be happier with this purchase!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 15, 2014)

Aaron, nice purchase. It is very handy to have several different scales for different purposes. When I buy the scale that goes to .01, I purchase two at a time on Amazon because they are so cheap and I don't ecpect them to last more than a few years.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Jun 15, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> Aaron, nice purchase. It is very handy to have several different scales for different purposes. When I buy the scale that goes to .01, I purchase two at a time on Amazon because they are so cheap and I don't ecpect them to last more than a few years.



I don't blame you. Can't imagine how many time you would be using your scales in a couple years!


----------

